# Light Tackle-Blank???



## klingone (26. November 2007)

xxxxx


----------



## Jetblack (26. November 2007)

*AW: Light Tackle-Blank???*

Ätschibätsch - Pech gehabt - Dein Traumblank ist schon für mich reserviert, wird allerdings auf 2 m eingekürzt 

....das Ergebnis Deines Plans hört sich irgendwie so an, als könnte es einer heiss diskutierten Rute von MAD ( www.mads-rutenbau.de )ähnlich sein. Ich denke Robert kann Dir da hilfreich zur Seite stehen.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Tim-Elpatron (27. November 2007)

*AW: Light Tackle-Blank???*

Vileicht solltest du mal in einem anderen forum fragen das is doch hier das BIG GAME forum!


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Light Tackle-Blank???*



klingone schrieb:


> Moin,
> hatte mir dessen HP gerade mal durchgeschaut und konnte nicht wirklich was finden. Vielleicht werde ich ihn einfach mal anschreiben. Trotzdem Danke für dieses erste Statement!
> Klingone


 
er hat die noch nicht auf seiner page (die pflegt er net wirklich da zeitmangel und nicht wirkliche kenntnis der Materie Homepage betreffend)
aber er hat sie guckst du mal im Norge Forum#6
oder Pn mal mit Enny
oder rufe ihn mal selbst an


----------



## heinzi (27. November 2007)

*AW: Light Tackle-Blank???*

Hi Klingone, hier könntest Du fündig werden.
http://www.tackle24.de/
Am besten mal anrufen, bekommst eine sehr gute Beratung. Ich hab mir übrigens so einen ähnlichen Blank aufgebaut, allerdings in 12-20 lbs.


----------



## Jirko (27. November 2007)

*AW: Light Tackle-Blank???*

nabend klingone #h

guggst du hier #h


----------



## fluefiske (28. November 2007)

*AW: Light Tackle-Blank???*

Hallo Klingone !

Ich bin mir sicher,Sven Neumann http://www.tackle24.de/ kann Dir gut weiterhelfen.Ich hatte mir voriges Jahr eine 1-teilige gebaut,wurde von 2.15cm auf 1.83cm eingekürzt.Diesen Blank gibt es auch schwächer.Bei ihm bekommst Du alle Komponenten.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79965

Gruß Erich


----------



## fluefiske (28. November 2007)

*AW: Light Tackle-Blank???*

Hallo !

X2G70ML
Sven hatte damals noch einen sehr schönen Blank,der wäre genau der Richtige für Dich gewesen.Ruf ihn einfach übers Handy an,am besten ab 17°°.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Jirko (28. November 2007)

*AW: Light Tackle-Blank???*

huhu klingone #h

dann setze dich doch mal mit mad von mads rutenbau in verbindung... er hat unter anderem den eiselestecken kreiert und ich habe garkeine bedenken dabei, daß er dir "deine" zusammenschustern kann (warum möchtest du denn unbedingt rollerringe verbaut haben oder geht´s in deinem fall nur um nen rollerleitring?)...

...das problem der empfehlungen hier on board sehe ich hierbei darin, daß wohl zu wenige bis dato mit den strömungsverhältnissen auf dem ärmelkanal konfrontiert wurden und man(n) für die gleiche fischerei auf norges fahrwassern weicher aktionierte rutenmodelle nutzen kann und wird - weist #h


----------



## Rausreißer (28. November 2007)

*AW: Light Tackle-Blank???*

Also wenn du dich auf das Fischen, „nicht das Werfen“, konzentrieren willst und keine Diskussion über verbaute Ringe (Bindungen und Lacke) haben willst:
  Penn : D-B 353-020 bis 050 (Lps)
  Mit 2,1 Metern passt das.
  Mehr braucht man nicht.

  Gernot#h


----------



## Rausreißer (30. November 2007)

*AW: Light Tackle-Blank???*



klingone schrieb:


> Hallo Gernot,
> echt gut gemeint, aber total offtopic. Oben erwähnte ich eine Klassifizierung von 6-12lbs. Der Pennblank hat 20-50lbs, völlig overpowered.
> 
> Gruß, Klingone




 Nun ich will Dir auf keinem Fall zu nahe kommen, was Deine Bestimmung von Gewichtseinheiten angeht.

http://www.dagmar-mueller.de/wdz/Zahlen/Gewicht/gewicht.html

  Wenn Du dich um Metrische Angaben bemühen würdest, bekommst Du bestimmt hilfreichere Antworten als von mir zur Zeit.

  Gernot#h


----------

